# Smoking an Opus X Football with Greg Mottola from Cigar Aficionado



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Smoking an Opus X Football with Greg Mottola from Cigar Aficionado Magazine at my shop Anniversary party.


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

nice smoke and i like the tats


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Wow, that looks like a hell of a smoke!
Just curious how much they go for?


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

let us know how it was! it looks awesome, any more pics?


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Honestly the cigar was not very good, nothing like a normally sized Opus, very mealy and mild, it got soft half way through. As for the cost, well they are very, very rare, I think they go at charity auction for around a grand each.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

cool lookin' smoke there!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Pass it this way..
haha..

I'll go long..

haha just kidding..
That is one great looking rarity.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

nice! those look awesome


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice stuff Drac. Thanks for sharing. I had only seen one other of these smoked. Looked like a real nic-bomb.

CD


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats one cool smoke


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That looks really cool! Looks like it was a memorable time too!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man...that thing puts the Egg to shame! :whoohoo:


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

I've seen some pics of those floating around the net. Crazy.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

"Party like a Rockstar!!"


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Good lord - that thing is a monster!


----------



## JSC (Apr 21, 2007)

Thats one HUGE stogie, how long did it take to smoke????


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

It took a few hours to smoke.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

That's an awesome looking cigar right there.


----------



## TbonePickens (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm impressed by the cigar and the man


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I saw you on the CA Mag too, cool.


----------



## CCR (Jun 21, 2007)

oh you liked that huh


----------



## Baby Gorilla (Jun 24, 2007)

Tastes like happy


----------

